# How about this?



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

My head is pretty much spinning as I try to sort the DC out. My ceilings are 10' tall in the new shop. I have attic trusses with a 7x8' area down the center of the building. I'm thinking of locating the DC up against the gable end in that attic area with a pipe dropping down to a floor level barrel for the debris. I could drop the filter down above the barrel. I could run a 6 or 7" main above the ceiling and have a single drop out of the ceiling to connect to individual machines. When not in use I could disconnect and hang it up against the ceiling. I'd also have a drop or two on the wall for bench collection, etc.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

the higher you route the plumbing, the more power you'll need. I cant argue with going to the ceiling, but dont mount the dc any higher than necessary.

Also, a single drop would require alot of flexible tubing to reach around the shop, and that has very high drag .

IMO, if the tool is stationary, run a dedicated PVC line to it. Who really wants to hook and unhook DC as you move around the shop?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> the higher you route the plumbing, the more power you'll need. I cant argue with going to the ceiling, but dont mount the dc any higher than necessary.
> 
> Also, a single drop would require alot of flexible tubing to reach around the shop, and that has very high drag .
> 
> IMO, if the tool is stationary, run a dedicated PVC line to it. Who really wants to hook and unhook DC as you move around the shop?



Yep. A dedicated branch for each stationary machine is the way to go. Isolate the branches not in use by installing a blast gate at each take-off. 
This website has a walk-through for calculating volume in CFM for different size duct and different machines. Their stuff is a bit on the expensive side but it is all very well made and they have literally everything. 
http://www.airhand.com/designing.aspx
If nothing else maybe it will give you some ideas.


----------

